# gma500 almost solution



## wolffnx (Dec 11, 2018)

i mean almost because i'dont get 2d aceleration, but i'was able to get a 1366x768 resolution instead of the default 1024x768

1) patch sysutils/915resolution

this are the steps for the "unknow chip", maybe need someting more like a description,and in the internet are a file already
patched, but i made from cero




```
typedef enum {
    CT_UNKWN, CT_830,CT_500, CT_845G, CT_855GM, CT_865G, CT_915G, CT_915GM, CT_$
    CT_946GZ, CT_G965, CT_Q965
} chipset_type;
```


```
case 0x81008086:
   type = CT_500;
   break;
```


```
case CT_G965:
    case CT_500: //gma500
    case CT_Q965:
        OUTL(0x80000090, 0xcf8);
```


```
case CT_500: //gma500
    case CT_Q965:
        OUTL(0x80000090, 0xcf8);
        OUTB(map->b1, 0xcfd);
```

2) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
Modeline "1366x768"  69.30  1366 1398 1420 1474  768 770 774 784 -hsync -vsync
```

in Section Screen , SubSection Display:


```
Modes "1366x768"
```

3) and finally run from the console :

`915resolution 38 1366 768`

run `startx` and done


is a crap chip and i'hate it but someting is something,for running low memory applications..xterm,midori..etc do the trick
i forgot..the driver in xorg is vesa
attached the patched file,changed to .txt


----------

